

Ask HN: Suggestions for Online Meetings - bretthellman

I'm on week 3 of creating CompanyLine and now have the need for an online meeting solution for use during customer feedback sessions with customers that doesn't use iChat or Skype. Are there any solutions out there like WebEx or GoToMeeting that don't cost so much $$$ and work for average consumer?
======
mikedanko
Not so much. There are some open source projects based around red5 like
bigbluebutton, but for the most part, they don't work all that well.

Adobe Connect, or Acrobat.com, or whatever it's been re-branded to, used to
allow a meeting holder to have two other participants and gave you a free
conference bridge. That's been relegated to one other participant and VoIP.
You can still do presentations, share screens, have webcams, etc., but just
with one other person and you have to call them on the phone.

